# Snow boots vs. Rain boots



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

We live in an area that gets some snow each winter. For example, last year we had 2 or 3 big snowfalls (which, here, means about 4-6 inches +) and the snow stuck around for at least a week before melting.

The last two years, ds1 has had rain boots and we just put either multiple pair of socks or big thick socks on with them. That worked just fine except for the few times we got a foot of snow and the boots let the snow in the top. But the dog has chewed up the rain boots and ds2 will need something too, so I'm wondering if I should get them both new rain boots and use the system we were using before or get some snow boots.

We can't afford (nor do I feel we need) really posh, expensive boots either way.

Curious what others think.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I've never bought a pair of rainboots in my life!!

Maybe you could just get snow boots & use those when it rains? Get something relatively light-weight so you can layer or un-layer depending how warm it is out... and if it's spring/summer, they can just got barefoot or flip-flops/crocs/whatever when it rains. So I guess I don't really see the point of rainboots, but maybe it's our local climate that makes the concept so foreign to me? Lol


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Snow boots are, mostly, lousy in rain.

What I'd do is grab some rain boots (go large) when they go on clearance soon, and get a boot liner to convert them for snow.

http://sabbespot.blogspot.com/2010/0...y-warmers.html here's a tute for a women's size.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Well, we have both, because we spend a minimum of two hours outside rain or shine.

It's a strech for money but I can hand them down and hopefully re-sell.

"That worked just fine except for the few times we got a foot of snow and the boots let the snow in the top."

I think there are rain boots that have a vinyl or waterproof liner you can pull in on top:

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/,...-For-Kids.html

Those are snow boots but see the top? How it pulls in? Here in Germany they have rain boots like that. Maybe someone can tell you what they are called.

I might use them as rain boots as well. I'll let you know how it works out, LOL!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crunchy_mommy* 
I've never bought a pair of rainboots in my life!!

Maybe you could just get snow boots & use those when it rains? Get something relatively light-weight so you can layer or un-layer depending how warm it is out... and if it's spring/summer, they can just got barefoot or flip-flops/crocs/whatever when it rains. So I guess I don't really see the point of rainboots, but maybe it's our local climate that makes the concept so foreign to me? Lol









Depends on the type of rain. Like PDX gets a year-round drizzle that barely makes any puddles and snow melts away quickly when it happens.

Whereas here, when it does rain, there're puddles everywhere and slush remains to make life a damp cold misery for weeks after spring is technically here.

I'd wear rain boots in the snow as soon as it started thawing because in snow boots the chance of stepping into a puddle and getting wet toes (even in "waterproof" snowboots) was too much. The snow boots were only waterproof to a certain point and then the fasteners and such allowed leaks.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

There are fairly inexpensive boots at places like Walmart (like $30), our independent grocer has cute, lined, warmish boots that look like Uggs for $12.

I live in the North and we buy $$$$ winter boots, because they must be good to -40C.


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

If rain boots with thick socks mostly worked fine last winter, I'd probably just stick with rain boots again. But if you think snow boots might come in handy, you could check thrift stores and consignment shops and pick up some cheap used ones. (It's pretty easy to find them cheap around here, but here every kid wears snow boots every day from December through March. There probably won't be quite so many available in your area.)


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

if it's just 2-3x a year i wouldn't worry about snow boots and just do the socks. especially for a 1yr old. for your older one i might go for snow boots for the hand-me-down factor.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

GAITERS! That's what they are. LOL. You can buy one pair for several years. Kids' gaiters. Put them over rain boots to keep snow from falling in.

http://luckybums.com/fishingadventur...anstyle-1.aspx

http://www.altrec.com/lucky-bums/kid...4-001b2166c2c0

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lucky-Bums-Kids-...item4aa1912bef

I think these would last you at least three years so you could continue your rain-boot buying until then. I'll bet small goes from ages 3 - 6 or so.


----------

